# Hows my sub rate?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I Have a KLH 12" sub, and It plays at around 83+db until 34 hertz.

I picked it up a while back for 100$, was it a good investment ya think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, you asked for it.:hide: for $100 its not bad but 34Hz @ 84db is not very good at all, My mains go lower than that. It will do in a pinch and if all your using is small bookshelves then it will definitely help in that regard. Movies are just starting to get good at 30Hz and below.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Brock. Have you listened to any larger subs? If not, you should find someone in your area to demo some of the more powerful subs, it is a real ear-opener. You did get a good price on that KLH, tho. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

I suspect that mabe you have never heard a REAL sub before.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm assuming that your KLH 12" would be better than my Yamaha Yst-SW216 10" sub?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd say it was a good buy, especially if you don't have tools/experience to build. If you have a 2 ch system for music, plan on upgrading down the line and relegating it to the 2 ch where it would do nicely. Do as these guys recommend and listen to some larger, more powerful subs when you're contemplating an upgrade. 

WARNING! Don't go listening to those unless you're seriously ready because...:spend::hsd::demon:


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I am hopefully going to be going to best buy and listening to their best sub, just to see how much better my IXL 18.2.2 will be than those... :bigsmile:


----------

